# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Falling Hair? I take my shower with me wherever I go

## gmonasco

It is an often heard rumor that the water streaming from the taps in the UAE is the cause of hair loss and an end number of solutions are available to avoid losing some more. How true is it?

Ask any woman who once came to the UAE for the first time, and she will tell you that it was her hair that was most unhappy with the change of place. Many women, as well as some men, claim to have suffered great loss of hair ever since they put their foot in the UAE.

http://www.emirates247.com/lifestyle...02-02-1.440857

----------

